# Help with my kicker jumps



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Get more speed.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That jump has a _long_ run-up, and you're speed-checking right up until the last minute. That says you don't have a good feel for the speed you need.


Do this:

Mark a spot uphill of the jump where you would feel comfortable bombing straight down without a speed-check and hitting the jump. Try it. Chances are you won't even make it to the lip. Go back, move your marker uphill a few feet. Rinse, repeat. Eventually you will hit a point where you hit the jump at a sweet speed. You will also gradually desensitize yourself to the approach speed, and you will get a good feel for approach speeds in general.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Pick a spot to drop in and no speed checks.
What's with that heel side rotation on the landing?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Pick a spot to drop in and no speed checks.
> What's with that heel side rotation on the landing?



Yeah, bad habit to get into. You want to ride out as simply as possible, with no expectations. If the landing area is trashed, late in the day, you don't want to try to change direction abruptly.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

With more speed, you will clear that jump without any pop easily.
With more speed and pop, you will get some air time and your landing will improve.

Pull your knees up, it will help you with grabs, and I think that your last speed check needs to be close to the fences, maybe 3 or 4 feet down.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Donutz said:


> That jump has a _long_ run-up, and you're speed-checking right up until the last minute. That says you don't have a good feel for the speed you need.
> 
> 
> Do this:
> ...


Agree. Consistency is key. 

When approaching a jump like this I will actually STOP somewhere before the jump. I usually try to choose a starting spot a little higher than the top of the lip because if you start with too little potential energy then once it all turns to kinetic energy you may not clear the lip. I look to my sides and line myself up with something like a tree or a rock or sign or whatever so that I know that is my zero. drop in WITHOUT any turns or speed checks. Decide what edge you are going to jump. For straight airs like that I typically jump off slightly toes and land slightly on toes. In fact with jumps like that you don't need to even jump. If you coast it would make it even easier and help desensitize you to speed and the blur that happens when you are in the air. I typically knuckle initially but hey I like to stay on low consequence stuff and so it slightly uncomfortable for a second but so what! Now I know that I either overshot or knuckled that jump. I simply adjust my starting point zero the next time a little higher or lower on the slope. Again make sure I look to the side or have something to guide me relative to the slope. EVENTUALLY YOU WILL FIND A SWEET SPOT FOR YOU FOR THIS JUMP FOR THAT DAY. As long as you start the same way and approach the same way without any speed checks it will give you the same results every time. Once you know your starting point and your speed to clear the landing, you can now make modifications to that approach for whatever trick you are planning and you can stop thinking about where to start, stop worrying about going too fast (because isn't that what we all do initially?) and just focus on the trick. If the temperature changes, there is fresh snow, grooming/no grooming, cloudy/sunny, then the snow speed will change and it may feel different on different days and then you will notice you have to adjust but at least you will have DOPE for that jump.


----------



## flatlander1 (Jan 26, 2019)

It sounds like you already know you need a bit more speed, so the other problem with your jump is pop. It looks like your pop is lacking and poorly timed. You should be low with your knees bent at the base of the jump, and then reach full extension at the lip. It's not jumping like you'd jump off flat ground, it's a slower, more deliberate leg extension. A tip that has really stuck with me is to keep your eye on the lip of the jump as you go up the face. This will help time your pop and keep you from freaking out about leaving the ground. Hitting jumps with the right speed plus good pop is what will eventually let you feel comfortable in the air.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

flatlander1 said:


> It sounds like you already know you need a bit more speed, so the other problem with your jump is pop. It looks like your pop is lacking and poorly timed. You should be low with your knees bent at the base of the jump, and then reach full extension at the lip. It's not jumping like you'd jump off flat ground, it's a slower, more deliberate leg extension. A tip that has really stuck with me is to keep your eye on the lip of the jump as you go up the face. This will help time your pop and keep you from freaking out about leaving the ground. Hitting jumps with the right speed plus good pop is what will eventually let you feel comfortable in the air.


^^ this.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

What I've been doing (see other thread w/ similar title) is popping on flat ground and moving. And when it comes to jump, just work on using speed to take flight on kicker jumps. You have to make sure you have enough speed or you're just going to knuckle. Then, after you build some confidence on landing, start popping on the kickers.

Other guys here are much more experienced than me, but I just figured I'd share the thoughts of another newbie.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> What I've been doing (see other thread w/ similar title) is popping on flat ground and moving. And when it comes to jump, just work on using speed to take flight on kicker jumps. You have to make sure you have enough speed or you're just going to knuckle. Then, after you build some confidence on landing, start popping on the kickers.
> 
> Other guys here are much more experienced than me, but I just figured I'd share the thoughts of another newbie.


Yep, always start small and then go bigger.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Yep, always start small and then go bigger.


Haha I haven't seen the clip yet.
But all I could think whilst reading all that was.

:dry:Take smaller jumps:surprise:

Sounds like you aren't ready for the smaller sized one's & you're going for mediums.

One step at a time son:blahblah:
Once you've got the smaller ones down, you won't even think there's that much difference in the next one's.

Unless those are already the tiny one's?:embarrased1:
If that's the case?
Just go ride the thing, do Ollie's of every bump you can see.
Carve around, learn how to ride it.
Then go back in the park.

Haha.
K now I get to watch it.

Or option #3 haha grow bigger balls:surprise::embarrased1:
TT


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

What board is it? Camber is king for jumps.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

pick a spot to drop in where you can flat base straight into the kicker. Bend knees on the run in while staring at the lip of the jump, pop with even pressure from both feet as the front binding nears the lip of the jump, suck up knees in the air, stomp the landing and ride out into the sunset.


----------

